

Ask HN: What's the best way to discover great crowdfunding campaigns? - lisch

For those serial crowdfunders out there: I am curious 1) why you invest, and 2) how you personally find great crowdfunding campaigns that you want to look at and potentially support.  Has it usually been through a friend, a blog, an advertisement, browsing a platform, or something else?
======
ecohen16
Newsletters are a good way to find them. Also most top campaigns get coverage
in news sources/PR. I know Indiegogo has several different newsletters a week.

------
personjerry
IMHO Kickstarter's staff picks and magic sort are usually surprisingly good at
presenting good campaigns.

